

Redesign.techcrunch.com - justhw
http://redesign.techcrunch.com/

======
Urgo
Took a bunch of screenshots & a video to show what happens as you scroll down
since its offline now.

Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MBZ8P7lm0A>

<http://socialblade.com/c/2011-06-13_1712.png>

<http://socialblade.com/c/2011-06-13_1713.png>

<http://socialblade.com/c/2011-06-13_1713_001.png>

<http://socialblade.com/c/2011-06-13_1713_002.png>

<http://socialblade.com/c/2011-06-13_1714.png>

~~~
DuqE
Sure looks ugly, I hope that was a joke. Navigation doesn't look to easy.

------
whalesalad
Hmm. Am I the only person who actually likes it? I mean, to me it looks very
incomplete but I really like the design concept with the pixel art and pixel
gradients everywhere. The site as it is right now looks like dogshit to me, so
this is pretty refreshing. Engadget looks marvelous as well. I'd like to give
these guys the benefit of the doubt and assume it's a work in progress.

~~~
ja2ke
I love it. The slightly-too-intensely overlapping elements and colors are
outrageous in a way that really appeals to me. TechCrunch gets accused of
being a brash loud thing, and its fun to see them basically scream that to the
mountaintops with the way they present themselves visually.

I also like that it harkens back to the aesthetics of earlier net culture
publications (well, to Wired). Seeing text overlaid with bright big blocky
backgrounds on top of photos with huge comedy swaths of pixel coloring
everywhere brings me back in a very positive way.

------
timdorr
Done by Code and Theory, the same group that redesigned Engadget:
[http://www.codeandtheory.com/#/work/featured/Engadget-
Redesi...](http://www.codeandtheory.com/#/work/featured/Engadget-Redesign/)

Given that TC is also an AOL property and the date on the most recent article
is June 3rd, that would seem to suggest this is relatively recent.

But god damn is it ugly as sin.

------
jsdalton
Somebody should grab a screenshot who still has the page open. Looks like they
might have taken it down...

~~~
melvinram
Urgo posted it a bit lower <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2650731>

~~~
Urgo
Posted a video of it too so you can see the scrolling in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MBZ8P7lm0A>

------
RyanMcGreal
Please tell me this is a very early iteration that wasn't meant for public
consumption yet.

------
trafficlight
And it's down now. Did anybody snag a screenshot?

~~~
ukdm
<http://i.imgur.com/Tyfmp.jpg>

~~~
trafficlight
Ugh. I'm glad I missed it.

------
benologist
Looks pretty awful judging by the screenshots people posted. Other than the
mountain of 3rd party crap they use that bogs their site down ridiculously I
don't think there's much wrong with the _design_ of TC.

------
nchlswu
Layout and usability is vanilla and noting too special. I'm guessing this
coincides with larger rebranding effort?

I think the only thing that's turning people off is the intensity of the green
in the graphics. With full picture content and ads, it looks like a design
that's easily tolerable.

I personally think the text over picture isn't suited for a blog platform
unless it's restricted to big feature articles. I don't read TC that much - do
they even have content like that?

------
Urgo
Haha I love it. It feels like I've been transported back into the bbs era.
They need to fix the whole text over picture, or lack there of thing though.

~~~
mtkd
That was the only bit I liked - I've seen it somewhere else recently - one of
the fashion sites I think - I love it - rest of the page I'm not so sure about
- but I wouldn't like to be judged on one of our early mocks.

------
jcfrei
I actually like it. after all it's just a blog - you gotta try really hard to
mess up it's UI/UX (and in that case the usability). Gawker I reckon has put a
tremendous effort into it. The new look just seems classier with the pixelated
logo, althought the one thing they really gotta fix is their page loading
time.

------
laconian
I hope they stick with conventional URI syntax and don't go all hashbang-crazy
like certain other websites have done.

------
mbesto
In principle the purpose of design is to provide a particular product with
utility. Judging from the screenshots below, this provides no real more
usability or better user experience.

Reminds me of Gawker redesign; can't wait for the fail.

------
fuzionmonkey
And they took it down.

Usability didn't look great.

But at least they made the page load faster. Techcrunch is horrible because it
takes ages to load. They really need to optimize it.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
They NEED to get rid of all the little facebook and twitter widgets. I have
the widget block plugin on Chrome and TechCrunch is finally fast because I
block all those share buttons. About a year ago I think, we techcrunch
commenters checked the actual size of the site and the front page was 9 MB !!!
We complained and complained and months later it went down to 4 MB. Today it's
at 2 MB. How they managed to stuff 7MB of worthless javascript and code and
button images, I don't know. But the good news it's MUCH faster than before.
Unfortunately, I lost interest and moved on.

My reason was this: What's the point of absorbing all that information
everyday from sites when I'm not investing what I know into doing something.
If you want to seriously get your startup off the ground, for me at least, the
right thing to do was to quit TechCrunch, quit Mashable, quit Reddit, and
severely limit HN, and actually start getting something done. I'm a much
happier peaceful and productive person without the "latest news and opinions"
being beamed into my head every few minutes. Mark Zuckerberg is wrong,
information overload is real, information addiction is even worse, and once
you are free of it, you don't ever want to go back.

edit: On one hand the widgets do bring in traffic but the sluggishness of the
site might cancel that out.

------
jarin
MineCrunch :)

~~~
dscape
Funny!

------
jigs_up
I like how the header changes as you scroll down.

------
skyo
This is ugly, but at least it's not Gizmodo.

------
twog
If TC actually rolls out this design, I think it will be as frowned upon as
Gizmodos terrible redesign.

------
estenh
I like the basic use of space and layout, but the graphics are pretty crap.
Bet that'll change though.

------
eam
Will this be the new design for TC? I hope note because the header section is
pretty ugly.

~~~
apgwoz
Not just the header section, but individual titles on articles feel really
scrunched.

------
jasonadriaan
Looks like 8-bit green vomit

------
zengr
Does it really matter? No RSS consumers here?

~~~
formicin
I'm reading on RSS and only click through it when there is an embedded Youtube
video.

------
koichi
Look out behind you! It's a Creeper!

------
joeybaker
hmm… there's no ads shown. The design will look really different once the ads
are placed.

------
ljf
I quite like it.

------
Zakuzaa
Broken on ipad.

------
sirwanqutbi
seems to be down right now.

------
edtechre
Good thing TechCrunch isn't worth reading anymore, or I'd actually be upset.

~~~
TamDenholm
<http://thestartupfoundry.com/> is what i replaced my TC feed with.

~~~
rokhayakebe
And they are already starting to go the TC way.
[http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/06/13/tsf-is-looking-
for-f...](http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/06/13/tsf-is-looking-for-funded-
startups-to-cover-will-you-tell-me-about-yours/)

------
phlux
Will the redesign include a spell check/editor review loop for their story
submissions? I doubt it. Until their content is clean - I care not for the
graphic designer they hire.

